# Ice Party Help (Please)



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Guys!

Last winter I had the privilege of working with many of you at Rockport and saw your kindheartedness when teaching the Boys and Girls Club how to ice fish and am hoping to draw on your kindness again and ask for your help in mentoring some of these kids again on *January 26th*.

The event will most likely take place at *Strawberry Reservoir* and like last year, this will be a on a grand scale with KSL Outdoors and Adam Eakle.

The UWC would sincerely appreciate any volunteers to come lend a hand with these kids and show them the ropes on the ice. If anyone is interested or willing to help in some way, whether it be helping on the ice, making a donation of some sort, or even just lending a hand getting the kids lunch, please respond to this thread.

Thanks for the immense support and I look forward to making this year even better than the last!

If you missed out on last season's fun, take a look at what you could help with this year
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=40687&p=416323&hilit=doug+miller#p416323


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

Count me in, let me know how I can help out.


----------



## fstop (Sep 25, 2007)

It's official, our Forest Service Permit has been signed! The Ice Party will will Jan 26th at the Strawberry Bay Marina from 8 a.m.-4 p.m. A big thanks to those willing to help out the youth that will be coming out this year. Here is some additional information on the party...

2013 KSL Outdoors, DWR, UWC and Strawberry Bay Marina Ice Fishing Party
Come and enjoy a day on the ice with family and friends for our 2nd annual ice fishing party. We plan on holding the party January 26th at the Strawberry Bay Marina. The party will begin at 8 a.m. and run through about 4 p.m. No registration required, just come and learn from some of the best ice fisherman around. Mickey Anderson from Fish Tech and James Bradshaw and his Maniac crew will be on hand to give families tips on catching fish and how to rig their rods. The DWR will be there to discuss Strawberry Reservoir, the fishery and give anglers a chance to talk to the biologists face to face about Utah's most popular trout fishing destination. We plan on having an ice rescue demonstration by our Utah State Parks personnel, KSL Outdoors will also have free hotdogs, hamburgers, and hot chocolate and a free raffle to be held at 1pm. Some of the prizes will include, Gift Certificates to Sportsman's Warehouse, Fish Tech Outfitters, Camp Chef gear, Goal Zero gear and plenty of ice fishing equipmentt. 
The United Wildlife Cooperative will also be hosting 50 youth from the Boys and Girls Club of Utah. For most of these kids it will be their first experience with ice fishing. Members of Bigfishtackle.com and Utahwildlife.net will be there to mentor the kids as they experience some of the best ice fishing Utah has to offer.
This is something Doug Miller started some two decades ago and we'd love you to help us keep this tradition alive by coming up and enjoying a little bit of Utah's "Wild Places and Wild Things."

For more information visit the KSL Outdoors Calendar page at KSLTV.com or email Adam Eakle at [email protected]


----------



## high rise tackle (Jan 9, 2013)

As the owner of high rise tackle and supplies me and the wife will be up available to help teach and pass on the passion for a great sport we at high rise love.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Bax has had some conflicts come up with his schedule and I have volunteered to coordinate the volunteers willing to help the kids learn to ice fish for this event. So rather than contacting him for this, please contact me. I'll let all the volunteers know more about what is expected as we get closer to the date of the event. Thank you all! This is a big deal and to show some kids who may or may not have ever fished, how to catch a fish through the ice is going to be a wonderful thing. Thank you all!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

We are still looking for volunteers to help teach kids how to ice fish! It will be a blast for you and for the kids!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I requested more info from Bears Butt and he sold me with all of the additional info:


> There will be a ton of things to do besides fishing.
> At the event will be the KSL Outdoor show with Adam Eakle, he is a great guy. Big Boy Toys out of the Ogden area with ATV's and sleds to pull the kids around. Fish Tech Outfitters showing different lures and techniques on ice fishing and they have specific tips for Strawberry. Absolutely a must to visit their tent. Camp Chef and a huge crew of cooks showing and selling food and drinks. And the UWC booth where you can sign up to be a member of their organization. Without a doubt the BEST group of men and women I have ever been associated with. You need to join, if you haven't already, and even if you don't make it up to this event...it's free! You can't beat free.
> Keep talking to your dad! Get him and mom up there for the day. Get brothers and sisters up there as well, bring your best buddies! You won't regret it! Dress warm and drive safely!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

THAT'S THE SPIRIT HUGH 29! THANKS A MILLION!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Grandpa D gave me the suggestion for this posting. For those of you planning on coming up to Strawberry on Saturday and just want to be informed as to what is going on via the United Wildlife Cooperative Org, we will be broadcasting on Channel 7. Please try not to fill the airwaves with chatter as we have it set up as an emergency channel as well as to communicate needs from the base to the volunteer mentors and kids.
Thanks! Hope to see you there!
Bears Butt


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You guys did a great job in an event clearly requiring some very serious dedication to time and thought! I was glad to be involved, I only noticed one omission in your planning-SOMEONE FORGOT TO INVITE THE FISH! Even without fish everyone still had a great time; that is a great accomplishment! 
Special thanks to BearsButt and Manysteps in getting my truck out of the snow bank, when I find the idiot who parked my truck there, I am really going to have you guys give him a piece of your mind! :mrgreen:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

It was too bad that the kids were late getting up there.
They may have had a better chance at getting a fish if they could have made it there sooner.

It looked like they were having a good time though.
The kids had some great coaches. 
Thank you everyone that helped.
You gave a lot of kids some great memories.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have to thank all of you for helping in every way! It means a lot to the kids and to have such super folks there to help them out, even though the fishing sucked, the kids still had a fun time. You guys and the guys from the other forum, Big Fish Tackle, made all the difference in the volunteer list. We had enough volunteers to only have to mentor 2 kids each. That was wonderful. Next year it would be nice if each kid has his own mentor!
Thanks again everyone! A wonderful event pulled off by a great bunch of men and women!


----------

